# PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

					Sie haben gewählt und die Hersteller des Jahres 2013 stehen fest. Es gibt einige Änderungen in den Spitzenpositionen gegenüber dem Jahr 2012 - vor allem bei der wichtigen Kategorie Grafikchip gibt es eine Überraschung. Die jeweiligen Plätze 1 bis 3 der 26 Kategorien hat PCGH in diesem Artikel zusammen gestellt. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Mit vielen Sachen gehe ich ja fast einher, da die Unterschiede manchmal so marginal sind, dass das rein subjektive Wertungen sind. Aber ein Battlefield 4 auf Platz ist halt ein Epic Fail. Nicht umsonst haben die jetzt mittlerweile Klage Nummer 3 am Hals. Schlimm genug das ich mir den Mist auch gekauft habe.


----------



## Amigo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Leserwahl... das bestätigt die Ergebnisse! 
Objektiv gewählt ist hier so gut wie gar nichts...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mit vielen Sachen gehe ich ja fast einher, da die Unterschiede manchmal so marginal sind, dass das rein subjektive Wertungen sind. Aber ein Battlefield 4 auf Platz ist halt ein Epic Fail. Nicht umsonst haben die jetzt mittlerweile Klage Nummer 3 am Hals. Schlimm genug das ich mir den Mist auch gekauft habe.


Wie kann eine Meinung – auch noch eine durch Durchschnitt gebildete – ein „Epic Fail“ sein? Kann eine Meinung denn versagen? Der Begriff „Epic Fail“ wird mMn viel zu inflationär und sinnentleert verwendet. 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich halte BF4 auch nicht für das Spiel des Jahres, aber das ist eben meine individuelle Einzelmeinung.



Amigo schrieb:


> Objektiv gewählt ist hier so gut wie gar nichts...


ROFL. Wie kann eine solche Wahl denn überhaupt „objektiv“ sein? Du kannst das objektiv schnellste Serienauto oder die objektiv hellste Glühlampe mit E27-Fassung „bestimmen“, aber nicht wählen. Durch eine Wahl ändern sich keine Eigenschaften, sie ist immer eine individuelle Kompromissentscheidung aufgrund nicht objektiv bewertbarer Kriterien.


----------



## Amigo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

So eine Wahl kann objektiv sein, es kommt nur darauf wer was wählt. 
Ich meine als Produkt des Jahres: R9 290X ... naja 
Jedem seine Meinung, nur kann ich vieles nicht nachvollziehen, aber es ist eine Leserwahl welche NICHT objektiv sein muss (und vermutlich auch nicht soll!) 

Es ist wie jedes Jahr, die Fanboys wählen ihre Lieblingsbrands und gut ist!


----------



## sfc (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Wieso sollte die R9 290X nicht das Produkt des Jahres sein dürfen? Wäre die Alternative, die 780 Ti es denn eher wert? Die kann ja nicht mal DX11.2. AMD hat hingegen True Audio, Mantle und zieht eine ähnlich hohe Leistung aus einem sehr viel kleineren Chip, ist obendrein billiger. Finde ich in Summe jedenfalls sehr viel innovativer als ein erneut schnellerer Kepler. Schlechte Referenzkühlung hin oder her. Ich mein, ich hab mir auch neulich erst ne Geforce zugelegt, weil mir vernünftiges Downsampling wichtig ist. Ist aber im Prinzip seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche. So objektiv sollte man meiner Meinung nach sein. Hab selbst die R9 290X gewählt - trotz Geforce im Rechner.


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Betafield 4 Spiel des Jahres Das bedeutet wohl jetzt für EA weiter so  man hat alles richtig gemacht

Das AMD auf knapp Platz eins ist wundert mich nicht P/L ist AMD unschlagbar.(sagt ein Nvidia Besitzer) Wenn AMD jetzt bei CPUs vor Intel liegen würde... aber so halte ich das höchstens ein paar NV Fans nicht abkönnen das AMD dieses Jahr vorne liegt.


----------



## JimSim3 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

ASUS Notebookhersteller des Jahres? Könnt man nachvollziehen wenn sie nicht so kack dreist die Kunden verarschen würden und ihre Notebooks nicht mit anderen Komponenten bewerben würden als verbaut sind... Und selbst nach mehrfachem Hinweisen darauf mit den Schultern zucken und nicht drauf reagieren.


----------



## Nataraya (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

"schafft nur noch die dritten Platz....."  Das Deutsch in  euren Texten läßt immer öfter zu wünschen übrig.Liest bei euch keiner nochmal Korrektur,oder der Redakteur das, was er geschrieben hat,bevor er es online einstellt?
Ansonsten ist die Abstimmung wie die Bundestagswahl,alles andere als objektiv. Aber so sind nun mal Meinungen. Wahlen können in den seltensten Fällen alle Beteiligten zufrieden stellen.


----------



## XXTREME (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Mit der Wahl gehe ich größtenteils konform.... ABER: Battlefield 4 auf 1 , nee is klar .


----------



## Spinal (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Also für mich ist das auch etwas unverständlich. Aber neben BF4 auf Platz 1 finde ich persönlich Bioshock auf Platz 2 schlimmer. Das spiel hat mich schwer enttäuscht, Atmosphäre ist super, Grafik technisch ok und sehr liebevoll umgesetzt, aber die Kämpfe sind langweilig und die Plasmide von wenig Nutzen. Man hätte ein sehr gutes Adventure daraus machen könne, aber so ist es meiner Ansicht nach nur ein durchschnittlicher Ego-Shooter mit einer stilistisch tollen Umsetzung.



sfc schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die R9 290X nicht das Produkt des Jahres sein dürfen? Wäre die Alternative, die 780 Ti es denn eher wert? Die kann ja nicht mal DX11.2. AMD hat hingegen True Audio, Mantle und zieht eine ähnlich hohe Leistung aus einem sehr viel kleineren Chip, ist obendrein billiger. Finde ich in Summe jedenfalls sehr viel innovativer als ein erneut schnellerer Kepler. Schlechte Referenzkühlung hin oder her. Ich mein, ich hab mir auch neulich erst ne Geforce zugelegt, weil mir vernünftiges Downsampling wichtig ist. Ist aber im Prinzip seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche. So objektiv sollte man meiner Meinung nach sein. Hab selbst die R9 290X gewählt - trotz Geforce im Rechner.


 
Also ich freue mich ja sehr für AMD, aber ganz nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Der Chip ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht sooo wesentlich kleiner, sondern nur etwas kleiner. Aber es sind wohl mehr Transistoren / Fläche als bei Nvidia. Aber ich finde es gibt weniger ein Problem mit der Kühlung, als mit der Hitze die der Chip produziert. Und da ein "Produkt des Jahres Award" zu vergeben halte ich für falsch. Nvidia hat hier das bessere (aber auch teurere) Gesamtpaket. Schneller, sparsamer, kühler.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Januar 2014)

Schade, dass es MSI bei den Grafikkarten nicht auf Platz 1 Gepackt hat. Die Kühlleistung bei der Lautstärke ist echt bemerkenswert  Die Asus Karten  sind aber auch sehr gut vor allem optisch  nur halt bissel teurer.


----------



## sfc (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich ja sehr für AMD, aber ganz nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Der Chip ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht sooo wesentlich kleiner, sondern nur etwas kleiner. Aber es sind wohl mehr Transistoren / Fläche als bei Nvidia. Aber ich finde es gibt weniger ein Problem mit der Kühlung, als mit der Hitze die der Chip produziert. Und da ein "Produkt des Jahres Award" zu vergeben halte ich für falsch. Nvidia hat hier das bessere (aber auch teurere) Gesamtpaket. Schneller, sparsamer, kühler.



Hawaii XT ist 20 Prozent kleiner als der GK110 der 780 Ti und beinhaltet sogar noch deaktivierte Recheneinheiten. Finde ich schon beachtlich. Und schneller ist der GK110 nicht. Ein Blick in die PCGH zeigt mir, dass beide Karten gleichauf sind. Wie gut das Gesamtpaket ist, wird man im Laufes des Jahres noch erfahren. Spätestens wenn die ersten DX11.2-Titel erscheinen - Next-Gen-Konsolen lassen grüßen -, ziehen sicherlich die ersten 650-Euro-Käufer lange Gesichter. Und wenn es am Ende nur um ein paar FPS geht. Es sei denn, Ubisoft patcht das nachträglich wieder zurück 

Sparsamkeit ist einfach nicht alles. Vor allem wenn man verdammt lange zocken muss, um die Mehrkosten reinzubekommen. Streng genommen hinkt Nvidia technisch Jahre hinterher (nach wie vor nur DX11) und verkauft seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche, hängt nur immer mehr Recheneinheiten dran. AMD hat mit Mantle und True Audio Innovationen geliefert, die es bei Nvidia dieses Jahr nicht gab. So was erwarte ich aber von einem Produkt *des Jahres*. Alter Wein mag ja gut schmecken, auch mir, bleibt aber alt und kann schon morgen verdorben sein.

Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: Letztlich sind es beide gute Karten. Ich finde es nur total abwegig, immer so zu tun, als sei die R9 290X totaler schrott und der Geforce GTX 780 Ti in jeder Beziehung unterlegen. Es gibt auch genug Punkte, wo die 780 Ti unterliegt und deswegen ist es auch nicht realitätsfern oder "Fanboy", wenn jemand die Radeon für innovativer hält.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



sfc schrieb:


> Hawaii XT ist 20 Prozent kleiner als der GK110 der 780 Ti und beinhaltet sogar noch deaktivierte Recheneinheiten. Finde ich schon beachtlich. Und schneller ist der GK110 nicht. Ein Blick in die PCGH zeigt mir, dass beide Karten gleichauf sind. Wie gut das Gesamtpaket ist, wird man im Laufes des Jahres noch erfahren. Spätestens wenn die ersten DX11.2-Titel erscheinen - Next-Gen-Konsolen lassen grüßen -, ziehen sicherlich die ersten 650-Euro-Käufer lange Gesichter. Und wenn es am Ende nur um ein paar FPS geht. Es sei denn, Ubisoft patcht das nachträglich wieder zurück
> 
> Sparsamkeit ist einfach nicht alles. Vor allem wenn man verdammt lange zocken muss, um die Mehrkosten reinzubekommen. Streng genommen hinkt Nvidia technisch Jahre hinterher (nach wie vor nur DX11) und verkauft seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche, hängt nur immer mehr Recheneinheiten dran. AMD hat mit Mantle und True Audio Innovationen geliefert, die es bei Nvidia dieses Jahr nicht gab. So was erwarte ich aber von einem Produkt *des Jahres*. Alter Wein mag ja gut schmecken, auch mir, bleibt aber alt und kann schon morgen verdorben sein.
> 
> Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: Letztlich sind es beide gute Karten. Ich finde es nur total abwegig, immer so zu tun, als sei die R9 290X totaler schrott und der Geforce GTX 780 Ti in jeder Beziehung unterlegen. Es gibt auch genug Punkte, wo die 780 Ti unterliegt und deswegen ist es auch nicht realitätsfern oder "Fanboy", wenn jemand die Radeon für innovativer hält.


 
du bringst es auf dem punkt und das schöne an diesem produkt ist das in kürze noch einige inovationen kostenlos hinzukommen. das macht eben ein produkt des jahres aus.


----------



## z4x (9. Januar 2014)

also ich kann nicht verstehen warum r9 290x auf Platz eins ist, für mich hätte da einfach die r9 290 hingehört. Einfach da sie wesentlich günstiger ist und immer noch gute Leistung hat. Bzw. Nicht so viel weniger Leistung als der r9 290x Chip. Außerdem hätte er für mich nach der flasch Sache sicher dahin gehört

Edit: interessant auch das amazon nicht auf Platz eins ist und Teufel bei lautsprechernd führen. Ich hab mal in einem hifi Forum gelesen, das die nicht mehr die besten sein sollten^^


----------



## ich111 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Jawohl, Corsair ist bei den Netzteilen nicht in der Top 3 vertreten


----------



## Spinal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



sfc schrieb:


> Hawaii XT ist 20 Prozent kleiner als der GK110 der 780 Ti und beinhaltet sogar noch deaktivierte Recheneinheiten. Finde ich schon beachtlich. Und schneller ist der GK110 nicht. Ein Blick in die PCGH zeigt mir, dass beide Karten gleichauf sind. Wie gut das Gesamtpaket ist, wird man im Laufes des Jahres noch erfahren. Spätestens wenn die ersten DX11.2-Titel erscheinen - Next-Gen-Konsolen lassen grüßen -, ziehen sicherlich die ersten 650-Euro-Käufer lange Gesichter. Und wenn es am Ende nur um ein paar FPS geht. Es sei denn, Ubisoft patcht das nachträglich wieder zurück
> 
> Sparsamkeit ist einfach nicht alles. Vor allem wenn man verdammt lange zocken muss, um die Mehrkosten reinzubekommen. Streng genommen hinkt Nvidia technisch Jahre hinterher (nach wie vor nur DX11) und verkauft seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche, hängt nur immer mehr Recheneinheiten dran. AMD hat mit Mantle und True Audio Innovationen geliefert, die es bei Nvidia dieses Jahr nicht gab. So was erwarte ich aber von einem Produkt *des Jahres*. Alter Wein mag ja gut schmecken, auch mir, bleibt aber alt und kann schon morgen verdorben sein.
> 
> Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: Letztlich sind es beide gute Karten. Ich finde es nur total abwegig, immer so zu tun, als sei die R9 290X totaler schrott und der Geforce GTX 780 Ti in jeder Beziehung unterlegen. Es gibt auch genug Punkte, wo die 780 Ti unterliegt und deswegen ist es auch nicht realitätsfern oder "Fanboy", wenn jemand die Radeon für innovativer hält.


 
Die GTX 780 TI ist meist etwas schneller als eine 290X im Uber Mode und verhält sich in Lautheit und Energiebedarf wie die 290X im Quiet Mode. Man könnte meinen, AMD hat (ähnlich wie Nvidia mit der GTX 480) mit der Holzhammermethode versucht, die 290X schnell zu kriegen und einfach dick Spannung und Takt drauf gegeben. Das OC Potenzial ist beim GK110 auch höher. DX11.2 ist natürlich ein Vorteil der 290X. Bei Mantle bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie gut es wird (die Idee finde ich super), ausserdem weiß ich nicht ob ich das zum Produkt Grafikkarte hinzurechne, da es ja eine Software ist. Aber gut, es gehört zum Gesamtpaket auch irgendwo dazu.

Das Argument, dass Nvidia seit zwei Jahren das gleiche verkauft, lasse ich nicht gelten, den GK110 gibt es im Spiele-Segment erst seit einem Jahr und AMD verkauft seit 2011 Southern Island Chips. Den Hawaii könnte man so gesehen auch als "aufgeblähten" Southern Island sehen.

Was ganz klar für die AMD Karte spricht, ist der Preis. Naja, es ist eine Leserwahl, von daher .... der Leser hat entschieden.



z4x schrieb:


> Edit: interessant auch das amazon nicht auf Platz eins ist und Teufel bei lautsprechernd führen. Ich hab mal in einem hifi Forum gelesen, das die nicht mehr die besten sein sollten^^



Die "besten" sind im Hifi Bereich eh schwer zu finden. Aber Teufel hat da meines Wissens nach eh nie, oder zumindest schon sehr lange nicht mehr hingehört. Sie machen ein recht aggressives Marketing, haben brauchbare, aber nicht herausragende Gesamtpakete. Naja, ist ein sehr viel diskutiertes Thema.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Erok (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Da sind doch einige Überraschungen dabei, mit denen ich nicht gerechnet hätte, zumindest was jeweils den Platz 1 betrifft.

Aber insgesamt eigentlich keine echten Überraschungen dabei. Nur beim Game des Jahres wundert es mich immernoch, daß BF 4 für seinen "Murks" auf Platz 1 landet, und CoD Ghosts noch nicht einmal unter den ersten 3 auftaucht. Das eine Game wird abgestraft, das andere auf den Sockel gehoben, und das obwohl beide Spiele mehr als genug Probleme mit sich brachten, und diese auch noch nicht behoben sind.....

Greetz Erok


----------



## MasterSax (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

was sagt der test denn jetzt aus ? das 1.000 bis 2.000 fanboys ihr zeug voten sonst nichts.


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



MasterSax schrieb:


> was sagt der test denn jetzt aus ? das 1.000 bis 2.000 fanboys ihr zeug voten sonst nichts.


 Was fürn Test?! Das ist eine *LESERWAHL*!

BTT: Alternate mal nicht Versender des Jahres


----------



## Lukystrike (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Was habt ihr alle mit Corsair ^^ hatte mit denen noch nie was am Hut.
Alle anderen Wahlen kann ich so unterschreiben.... auch die Grakas und AMD mit der R 9 290X. Die nimmt laut Golem.de auch nicht mehr Strom als ne Titan (Golem: 306W) 

Mein Rechner zieht unter 3D-Last auch schon 285 W mit GTX570 --> nix besonderes an die 300 W marke zu gehen.


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Verstehe nicht, wie die drei Versender auf das Treppchen gekommen sind...
Sie (insbesondere Amazon) sind zwar groß, stechen jetzt aber ansonsten nicht wirklich hervor. Da gehören eher so Shops, wie Thomann hin, die wirklich einen super Service etc. haben. Aber es zählt bei sowas eben nicht die Qualität, sondern die Bekanntheit...


----------



## Erok (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



jamie schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wie die drei Versender auf das Treppchen gekommen sind...
> Sie (insbesondere Amazon) sind zwar groß, stechen jetzt aber ansonsten nicht wirklich hervor. Da gehören eher so Shops, wie Thomann hin, die wirklich einen super Service etc. haben. Aber es zählt bei sowas eben nicht die Qualität, sondern die Bekanntheit...


 
Masse statt Klasse kann man da sagen....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Ich bin sehr traurig das es wirklich so ein Bugspiel wie BF4 auf eins schafft, aber das um Welten bessere Bioshock Infinite dann auf 2.
Wie kann es ernsthaft sein, das man nicht drüber nachdenkt ein Spiel zu wählen das von Anfang an gut läuft und 
nicht erst mir tausenden von Patches grade gebogen werden muss und selbst dann noch bescheiden läuft. 

Mal drüber nachdenke liebe Community, hier ist etwas verdammt falsch gelaufen bei der Wahl !


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Sehr gutes Ergebnis, mit wenig Überraschungen.

Allerdings finde ich es etwas sinnfrei 3 Plätze zu küren, wenn es auf dem Markt überhaupt nur 2 große Player gibt (mit Blick auf CPUs und Grafikchips ...).


----------



## Spinal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



jamie schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wie die drei Versender auf das Treppchen gekommen sind...
> Sie (insbesondere Amazon) sind zwar groß, stechen jetzt aber ansonsten nicht wirklich hervor. Da gehören eher so Shops, wie Thomann hin, die wirklich einen super Service etc. haben. Aber es zählt bei sowas eben nicht die Qualität, sondern die Bekanntheit...


 
Es ist eine Leserwahl, Thomann ist ein Musikladen. Wieso sollte der bei der PCGH Leserwahl gekürt werden?



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr traurig das es wirklich so ein Bugspiel wie BF4 auf eins schafft, aber das um Welten bessere Bioshock Infinite dann auf 2.
> Wie kann es ernsthaft sein, das man nicht drüber nachdenkt ein Spiel zu wählen das von Anfang an gut läuft und
> nicht erst mir tausenden von Patches grade gebogen werden muss und selbst dann noch bescheiden läuft.
> 
> Mal drüber nachdenke liebe Community, hier ist etwas verdammt falsch gelaufen bei der Wahl !



Ich fand Bioshock Infinite enttäuschend. Davon abgesehen ist es ein reines Single Player Spiel und hat deswegen schon schlechtere Karten. Und die Probleme in BF4 betreffen wohl auch eher den Multiplayer Modus. Ich bin kein BF fan (mehr), aber ein schlechtes Spiel ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.
Ich finde es nur generell enttäuschend, wie wenig wirklich herausragend gute Spiele 2013 rausgekommen sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Vllt hätte man die Spielwahl aufteilen sollen.
Also bestes Singleplayerspiel und bestes Multiplayerspiel.
Schade das AC4 Black Flag es nicht aufs Treppchen geschafft hat. Hätte es meiner Meinung nach verdient. Aber auch hier ist die Technik nicht so gut wie gehofft, die FPS sind nach wie vor recht low.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Bei einigen Siegern bin ich schon etwas verwundert


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Es ist eine Leserwahl, Thomann ist ein Musikladen. Wieso sollte der bei der PCGH Leserwahl gekürt werden?


 
Warum nicht? Es war allgemein von Versender die Rede, nicht von Hardware-Versender. 
Die Leute hier leben ja nicht nur für/von Hardware.
Thomann war ja auch nur ein Beispiel für einen wirklich guten Versender!

Aber es ist halt so, dass die meisten halt irgendwas ankreuzen, das sie kennen. Hmm, das Produkt habe ich/bei dem Versender habe ich bestellt. Keine großen Probleme gehabt -> vote!
Über den Tellerrand wird nicht geguckt, weshalb dann eben einfach der Größte gewinnt, weshalb man sich dann gleich die Abstimmung sparen kann.


----------



## Spinal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



jamie schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es war allgemein von Versender die Rede, nicht von Hardware-Versender.
> Die Leute hier leben ja nicht nur für/von Hardware.
> Thomann war ja auch nur ein Beispiel für einen wirklich guten Versender!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Thomann hat möglicherweise den "Titel" verdient. Aber die Leser von PCGH kaufen vermutlich recht wenig bei Thomann ein, daher auch wenige Votes, selbst wenn alle die dort was bestellt haben nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wären das vermutlich nur recht wenige Votes.
So eine Leserwahl ist eben nicht ganz so repräsentativ und schließt eben nur einen kleinen Kreis ein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Thomann hat möglicherweise den "Titel" verdient. Aber die Leser von PCGH kaufen vermutlich recht wenig bei Thomann ein, daher auch wenige Votes, selbst wenn alle die dort was bestellt haben nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wären das vermutlich nur recht wenige Votes.
> So eine Leserwahl ist eben nicht ganz so repräsentativ und schließt eben nur einen kleinen Kreis ein.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Das ist, wie gesagt, auch gar nicht mein Hauptproblem. Thomann ist, wie im vorigen Post erläutert, nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Spinal (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



jamie schrieb:


> Das ist, wie gesagt, auch gar nicht mein Hauptproblem. Thomann ist, wie im vorigen Post erläutert, nur ein Beispiel.


 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Problem, dass kleinere Versender wie Thomann nicht dabei sind. Und meine Meinung dazu war, dass nur sehr wenige User bei Thomann (repräsentativ für kleinere Versender) einkaufen und deshalb auch nur wenige Leute dafür voten. Oder was ist dein Hauptproblem?
Wenn von 2000 Stimmen 1300 bei Amazon eingekauft haben, 900 davon finden Amazon toll, dann ist sind das evtl. 900 Votes.
Wenn von 2000 Stimmen 50 bei Thomann was bestellt haben und überglücklich waren, bekommt Thomann trotzdem nur 50 Stimmen. 

Und das findest du (zurecht) schade. Das muss einem bei so einer Leserwahl nunmal klar sein, wie soll es sonst gehen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## GrannyStylez (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Jedes Jahr aufs neue schön die Ergebnisse zu sehen! Gefällt mir!

Da bin ich ja gut aufgestellt  

http://puu.sh/6f96a.png


----------



## Matti38 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

BF 4 ist Spiel des Jahres 2013 ?


PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt


Das Umfrageergebnis erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz !  


Soviel zur "Sinnhaftigkeit" einer solchen Umfrage !   LOL


Gruß Matti


----------



## ich111 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



GrannyStylez schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr aufs neue schön die Ergebnisse zu sehen! Gefällt mir!
> 
> Da bin ich ja gut aufgestellt
> 
> http://puu.sh/6f96a.png


 Die Masse wählt nicht immer das Beste


----------



## GrannyStylez (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Masse wählt nicht immer das Beste


 


Siehe Politk  

Nein sicherlich nicht, aber es ist einfach interessant das ganze so aufgestellt zu sehen ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, was ganze anderes^^

Allerdings passen einige Kategorien tatsächlich


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Problem, dass kleinere Versender wie Thomann nicht dabei sind. Und meine Meinung dazu war, dass nur sehr wenige User bei Thomann (repräsentativ für kleinere Versender) einkaufen und deshalb auch nur wenige Leute dafür voten. Oder was ist dein Hauptproblem?
> Wenn von 2000 Stimmen 1300 bei Amazon eingekauft haben, 900 davon finden Amazon toll, dann ist sind das evtl. 900 Votes.
> Wenn von 2000 Stimmen 50 bei Thomann was bestellt haben und überglücklich waren, bekommt Thomann trotzdem nur 50 Stimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ganz. Was mich nervt, ist der fehlende Blick über den Tellerrand. À la "ich habe ein Produkt von einem Herrsteller/ habe bei einem Versender bestellt, hatte keinen größeren Ärger damit, also stimme ich dafür. Dadurch ermittelt man aber nur, wer am Größten ist, nicht wer "gut" ist.


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



jamie schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Was mich nervt, ist der fehlende Blick über den Tellerrand. À la "ich habe ein Produkt von einem Herrsteller/ habe bei einem Versender bestellt, hatte keinen größeren Ärger damit, also stimme ich dafür. Dadurch ermittelt man aber nur, wer am Größten ist, nicht wer "gut" ist.


 
Wir sind nicht der Größte und auch nicht der Bekannteste 

Danke an alle, wir nehmen die Wahl sehr zu Herzen und werden noch mehr an unserem Support auch z.B. in diesem Forum verbessern um näher an euch zu sein und besser auf eure Anforderungen einzugehen!

Danke, Danke , Danke!!


----------



## Antroid2302 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

AMD brüstet sich auf Facebook damit, dass sie bei den CPUs hier auf Platz 2 gewählt wurden. Ich glaube die haben da was nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Antroid2302 schrieb:


> AMD brüstet sich auf Facebook damit, dass sie bei den CPUs hier auf Platz 2 gewählt wurden. Ich glaube die haben da was nicht richtig verstanden


 
Habs gerade auch gesehen


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist das kein Voting für die besten Hersteller gewesen sondern eher ein Voting was kennen unsere Leser für Markennamen


----------



## Thallassa (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Problem, dass kleinere Versender wie Thomann nicht dabei sind.



KLEINERE Versender wie Thomann? Bitte? 330 Mio Umsatz/a sind also "klein" ?


----------



## big-maec (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

hi,
ihr seid ja wie kleine Kinder die rumheulen nur weil der gwünschete Favorit nicht auf Platz 1 ist. Die Community hat Ihre Favoriten gewählt und das ist auch gut so. Akzeptiert das Ergebnis wie ein Erwachsener es waren immerhin mehrere daran beteiligt.


----------



## kohelet (15. Januar 2014)

Die Ergebnisse decken sich nicht mit allgemeinen Verkaufszahlen. Liegt wohl dran dass hier weniger Daus unterwegs sind.


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

AMD rockt


----------



## Coldgamer95 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Ich verstehe nicht, was manche hier gegen Mindfactory haben... klar, die Preise ändern sich ein bisschen zu häufig, sind aber so gut wie immer die niedrigsten.
Auch Ist der Support echt klasse und der Versand dauerte (zumindest bei mir) meist nur 28 Stunden.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist BF4 auf Platz 1 O.o. Das Spiel war sowohl im Singleplayer als auch im Multiplayer bei Release unspielbar und haben teilweise jetzt noch probleme. Die Texte und die Story der Kampagne sind mehr als einfallslos und Innovationen halten sich auch in Grenzen.
Die Grafik ist allerdings in der Tat Super und verbraucht trotzdem etwas weniger Leistung als BF3. Das rechtfertigt aber keinen 1. Platz 

AMD als bester Grafikchip-Hersteller kann ich so abnicken. Neue und vor allem FREIE Software und ein unumstößliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei nur minimalen Leistungseinbußen auf einem kleineren Chip sind schon ziemlich gute Argumente. Auch wenn die Referenz-Kühler fürn Müll sind (allerdings kauft sowie so kaum einer Referenz Kühler auf ner GraKa) und die etwa 50W mehr Leistung ziehen.

Die Prozessoren-Hersteller sind auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar.

Ich finde noch schade, dass Corsair nicht in die Top 3 der Netzteil-Hersteller gekommen ist, aber das ist da sowieso relativ eng und die anderen haben es ja auch verdient 

Vom Restlichen hab ich zu wenig Ahnung oder zu wenig Interesse


----------



## VikingGe (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Coldgamer, du Leichenschänder 



> AMD als bester Grafikchip-Hersteller kann ich so abnicken. Neue und vor allem FREIE Software


Ernsthafte Frage, aber wo genau engagiert sich AMD besonders für freie Software? Ich sehe da eher das proprietäre Mantle-SDK, das nur für ausgewählte Entwickler verfügbar ist. Das ist genau das Gegenteil von freier Software. Mal ab davon, dass auch die Schnittstelle selbst nicht frei ist. 

Ansonsten - auch als glücklicher Nvidia-Kunde (mit vernünftigen Linux-Treibern  ) kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass AMD diesmal gewonnen hat - der einst große Vorteil der GTX 680, die gnadenlos gute Energieeffizienz gegenüber der 7970 und besonders der GHz Edition, findet sich bei den GK110-Karten kaum noch wieder, und die zumindest auf dem Papier spannenderen Innovationen gingen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt von Nvidia aus. Einzige Ausnahme: GSync.


----------



## Coldgamer95 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Coldgamer, du Leichenschänder
> 
> 
> Ernsthafte Frage, aber wo genau engagiert sich AMD besonders für freie Software? Ich sehe da eher das proprietäre Mantle-SDK, das nur für ausgewählte Entwickler verfügbar ist.


 
Jaja. Ich habe die Platzierung von alphacool in einem Artikel von Aquatuning gesehen und habe zu spät festgestellt, dass die comment-sektion schon tot war. ^^

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, kann jeder Entwickler auf Mantle zugreifen. Auch wird Nvidia-Hardware nicht komplett abgelehnt, was ja schon mal wesentlich freier ist als Nvidias PhysX 

Dennoch ist der Source-Code nicht einsehbar. Ob und Inwieweit Nvidia Hardware eingeschränkt wird ist also nicht eindeutig zu bestimmen. Ich habe Frei jetzt halt erst mal als "Kostenlos zugänglich und nicht exklusiv nutzbar" bestimmt


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



VikingGe schrieb:


> [...] Ernsthafte Frage, aber wo genau engagiert sich AMD besonders für freie Software? Ich sehe da eher das proprietäre Mantle-SDK, das nur für ausgewählte Entwickler verfügbar ist. Das ist genau das Gegenteil von freier Software. Mal ab davon, dass auch die Schnittstelle selbst nicht frei ist. [...]


 Also sie versuchen zumindest viel weniger als nVidia ihren eigenen proprietären scheißdreck durchzudrücken.

Das einzige was mir spontan einfällt, was AMD an proprietärem hat ist Mantle.
Bei nVidia hat man PhysX, G-Sync,...
Dazu hat AMD vor nicht all zu langer Zeit uA die schöne Sache FreeSync gebracht. Ganz frei und umsonst. 



BTW: Linux Treiber, bin neulich über den Artikel gestolpert.
Kann das echt sein, dass der Catalyst unter Linux und Windows von der Performance her inzwischen in etwa gleich sind?
Hatte das ganz anders in Erinnerung.


JA, ich weiß, der Thread ist schon etwas älter.
Aber ich hab ihn ja auch nicht ausgegraben.


----------



## Spinal (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Eigentlich ja sogar interessant so einen Thread nochmal auszugraben und das alles nochmal etwas nüchterner zu sehen 



Coldgamer95 schrieb:


> AMD als bester Grafikchip-Hersteller kann ich so abnicken. Neue und vor allem FREIE Software und ein unumstößliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei nur minimalen Leistungseinbußen auf einem kleineren Chip sind schon ziemlich gute Argumente. Auch wenn die Referenz-Kühler fürn Müll sind (allerdings kauft sowie so kaum einer Referenz Kühler auf ner GraKa) und die etwa 50W mehr Leistung ziehen.



Also ich kann das nur bedingt nachvollziehen, selbst mit deiner Aufzählung. Mal im Hi End Bereich gegen Nvidia geschaut, mehr Verbrauch bei geringerer Leistung ist schon mal nicht so gut. Dazu ein (deutlich) schlechteres Referenzdesign, was ebenfalls gegen den ersten platz spricht. Dazu kommen eine recht hohe Hitzeentwicklung und damit verbunden Schwankungen beim Takt und schlechtere Übertaktbarkeit. Auf der positiven Seite das bessere P/L Verhältnis.
Das mit der Software sehe ich auch anders. G-Sync und PhysX . . . was sind denn ...? Was gibt es noch? Und PhysX ist eine Bibliothek, die GPU Physik-Effekte möglich machen, aber nicht erzwingen und auch außerhalb dessen eine ordentliche Figur macht. Aber natürlich wäre GPU Physik für alle deutlich schöner. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Mantle, was nun keinen deut "freier" ist. Zu Gute muss man halten, dass es evtl. das zukünftige DX sehr positiv beeinflusst hat.

In anderen Bereichen der Grafikkarten ist das Bild auf beiden Seiten ähnlich, die heutigen Mid End Chips sind teilweise umgelabelte ehemalige Hi End Chips.

Unterm Strich würde für mich Nvidia den ersten Platz machen. Aber ich freue mich für AMD, denn obwohl ich selber eine Nvidia Karte habe, sind meine Sympathien für AMD größer. Außerdem halte ich ihnen noch zu Gute das sie mit der GCN Architektur einen guten Wurf gelandet haben und an Nvidia stört mich, dass der GK104 als GTX 680 kam (und ich gekauft habe  ).

bye
Spinal


----------



## VikingGe (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



> Ich habe Frei jetzt halt erst mal als "Kostenlos zugänglich und nicht exklusiv nutzbar" bestimmt


Ah, dann verstehe ich, was du meinst. Als Linux-User bin ich da andere Definitionen gewöhnt 



> BTW: Linux Treiber, bin neulich über den Artikel gestolpert.
> Kann das echt sein, dass der Catalyst unter Linux und Windows von der Performance her inzwischen in etwa gleich sind?
> Hatte das ganz anders in Erinnerung.



Vor ein paar Monaten sah das auch noch ganz anders aus  Bei Nvidia gabs letztes Jahr irgendwann aber auch nen ordentlichen Sprung.

Probleme hat der aber trotzdem genug. Sei es der gerne mal hinterher hinkende Support für Kernel- und Xorg-Updates oder die nach wie vor schlechte GL-Implementierung, auch wenn AMD mit 14.4 mal bei GL 4.4 + Bindless Textures + Sparse Texture Arrays angekommen ist und zumindest auf dem Papier zwischen Catalyst und dem Nvidia-Treiber Feature-Parity herrscht. Ich warte ja noch darauf, dass G-Truc den 14.4 mal unter die Lupe nimmt und seine Statusberichte aktualisiert.


----------



## Shurchil (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Das ist keine "Hersteller des Jahres"-Wahl, sondern eine "Was nutzt du bzw. welche Hardware-Glaubensrichtung hast"-Wahl.

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: Die einen schwören auf bequiet die anderen auf Nioseblocker. Die einen lieben ihr MSI-Notebook, ich vergöttere mein Asus Zenbook.


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Das ist keine "Hersteller des Jahres"-Wahl, sondern eine "Was nutzt du bzw. welche Hardware-Glaubensrichtung hast"-Wahl.
> 
> Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: Die einen schwören auf bequiet die anderen auf Nioseblocker. Die einen lieben ihr MSI-Notebook, ich vergöttere mein Asus Zenbook.



Richtig und falsch^^ Wie wird man denn Hersteller des Jahres? Indem man das beste Produkt liefert oder indem man die meisten Produkte verkauft? Natürlich ist für mich BenQ der Monitorhersteller des Jahres, habe ich doch dieses Jahr einen BenQ erworben. Natürlich finde ich, dass Corsair der Kompaktwakü-Hersteller nummer1 ist, nutze ich doch eben diese zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit seit Anfang diesen Jahres. Und selbstverständlich sehen Käufer von LG-Monitoren und Antec-Waküs das völlig anders. Aber genau darum geht es doch in den Umfragen: Was denkt IHR. Nicht: Was denken WIR^^


----------



## Ion (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



> Gern können Sie auch  Ihre Freunde und Verwandten zur Teilnahme an der PCGH-Leserwahl 2014  auffordern. Beachten Sie, dass nur bereits registrierte PCGH-Leser  an der Umfrage teilnehmen dürfen, da wir die Meinung unserer eigenen  Community ohne Verfälschung erfahren möchten;


Die erste Aussage widerspricht der zweiten. Per Post kann doch praktisch jeder teilnehmen. 
Ich bin ohnehin gespannt da raus kommt, denn z. T. entspricht das ausgewählte gar nicht dem was hier im Forum so oft empfohlen wird


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



> denn z. T. entspricht das ausgewählte gar nicht dem was hier im Forum so oft empfohlen wird


Der scheinbare Konsens was empfohlen werden soll, entspricht nicht immer dem besten, daher verwundern mich dies kein Stück, alles was den Empfehlungen einer Gruppe widerspricht artet in mühsame Diskussionen aus, daher verständlich.


----------



## slaper688 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Prozessor für mich AMD Athlon X4 860 k Spiele keins der aufgeführten und sonst PES 2015 wenn man den My Club Modus ausklammert .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Prozessoren und Grafikkarten: Kommt mieß, wenn ein Intel-Nvidia-Besitzer auch für die beiden Firmen stimmt, oder? Tja, ich seh in diesem Jahr wenig Alternativen, auch wenn AMD ganz eindeutig den Kampf der Giganten (295X2 vs TitanZ) gewonnen hat!
Spiel des Jahres: Wie wärs mal mit PA?  In meinen Augen  das bedeutenste RTS seit Homeworld und das will was heißen! (und auch in der Art und Weise, wie es gängige RTS-Regeln auf den Kopf stellt ordentlich mit Homeworld vergleichbar, von der Inszenierung, vom WYSIWYG usw. nur wird es dafür irrsinnigerweise von viel, viel weniger Leuten ähnlich gepriesen, obwohl es dies wirklich verdient hätte!)


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



sfc schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die R9 290X nicht das Produkt des Jahres sein dürfen? Wäre die Alternative, die 780 Ti es denn eher wert? Die kann ja nicht mal DX11.2. AMD hat hingegen True Audio, Mantle und zieht eine ähnlich hohe Leistung aus einem sehr viel kleineren Chip, ist obendrein billiger. Finde ich in Summe jedenfalls sehr viel innovativer als ein erneut schnellerer Kepler. Schlechte Referenzkühlung hin oder her. Ich mein, ich hab mir auch neulich erst ne Geforce zugelegt, weil mir vernünftiges Downsampling wichtig ist. Ist aber im Prinzip seit zwei Jahren das Gleiche. So objektiv sollte man meiner Meinung nach sein. Hab selbst die R9 290X gewählt - trotz Geforce im Rechner.


Finde ich klasse von dir, u das obwohl Du ne Geforce im Rechner hast!! so sollte es sein subjektiv u nüchtern.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Wenn man ganz nüchtern betrachtet kann AMD nicht CPU-Hersteller des Jahres sein. Sie sind einfach zu weit weg - wie ich finde. Der Rest ist dann halt Geschmackssache. NV ist für mich technisch gesehen weiter vorne als AMD. Von der Leistung her nehmen sie sich nichts. P/L ist halt auch subjektiv.
Kann ja jeder kaufen und voten was er will, hat halt jeder seine Gründe.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wenn man ganz nüchtern betrachtet kann AMD nicht CPU-Hersteller des Jahres sein. Sie sind einfach zu weit weg - wie ich finde. Der Rest ist dann halt Geschmackssache. NV ist für mich technisch gesehen weiter vorne als AMD. Von der Leistung her nehmen sie sich nichts. P/L ist halt auch subjektiv.
> Kann ja jeder kaufen und voten was er will, hat halt jeder seine Gründe.



Naja,  es gibt noch andere Dinge rund um Prozessoren als die Höchstleistung des Topmodells  

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt weder Intel noch AMD dieses Jahr besonders viele Loorbeeren verteilen ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*

Schön das die Umfrageergebnisse hier gezeigt werden, aber bitte warum nicht in den jeweiligen Umfragen im Forum ?
Mich haben die Ergebnisse nicht überrascht, höchstens diejenigen die deren Lieblinge weiter oben sehen wollten, und abgestimmt haben was sie oben sehen wollen und nicht wer es am meisten verdient hat.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt weder Intel noch AMD dieses Jahr besonders viele Loorbeeren verteilen ...


Sucht da jemand verzweifelt nach ausreden


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7080166 schrieb:
			
		

> Sucht da jemand verzweifelt nach ausreden



Ausreden wofür?

hä?    Falschen Beitrag zitiert?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  es gibt noch andere Dinge rund um Prozessoren als die Höchstleistung des Topmodells
> 
> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt weder Intel noch AMD dieses Jahr besonders viele Loorbeeren verteilen ...



Besonders hervorheben nicht, aber der direkte Vergleich sieht eigentlich doch sehr einseitig aus - wie ich finde.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl 2013: AMD vor Nvidia, Battlefield 4 als Spiel des Jahres - viele Überraschungen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Besonders hervorheben nicht, aber der direkte Vergleich sieht eigentlich doch sehr einseitig aus - wie ich finde.



Interessanterweise sehen derzeit alle Anwendungsbereiche sehr einseitig aus.  LowBudget: AMD,  APUs: AMD,  mittlerer Leistungsbereich: Intel,  viel Leistung: Intel, Effizienz: Intel, ...  

AMD hat im Grunde 2014 garnichts auf die Kette bekommen,  außer als Notlösung ein paar brauchbare Mittelklasse-CPUs im Preis zu reduzieren um wenigstens den LowBudget Markt anzugreifen. 

Intel war immerhin etwas aktiv,  die derzeitigen Leistungssteigerungen sind aber auch nicht wirklich spannend gewesen.  Einziger Lichtblick war da vielleicht noch der 5820k, mit dem man zu noch gerade annehmbaren Preise mal wieder etwas die Kerne aufstocken wollte,   und die Xeon-Server Serie die derzeit mit einem viel besseren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis darsteht als die Desktop Prozessoren.

Ich fand das Jahr insgesamt ziemlich unspannend, daher die Aussage dass ich gerade keinem von beiden Loorbeeren umhängen würde.


----------

